
Just Read: Chrome extension to remove styling, ads, popups, comments - davidjnelson
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/just-read/dgmanlpmmkibanfdgjocnabmcaclkmod?hl=en
======
mrkf
Looks like most beloved tool by Reddit and HackerNews users. Thanks for
sharing, I will make a little experiment this evening with reading ~10
bookmarked articles.

